# Onclick automatisch starten



## FIAzubi (14. Juli 2004)

Guten Tag, 

hab ein optionsfeld mit input type=.... name="test" onclick="document........sub.." erstellt.
Funktioniert einwandfrei.
Möchte jetzt aber realisieren, das es beim Start der Seite automatich anwählt und ausführt. Wie kann ich das realisieren
geht das überhaupt

Danke schonmal....


----------



## turboprinz (14. Juli 2004)

Versuche einfach mal den onclick Befehl durch onLoad zu ersetzen. Das müsste reichen.

der TURBOprinz


----------



## FIAzubi (14. Juli 2004)

Hab es Probiert, geht leider nicht. 
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Optionsfeld zu focusieren? Da könnte man onfocus="..." verwenden.


----------



## turboprinz (14. Juli 2004)

Dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiter helfen bei meinen Skript's hat es bis jetzt immer so funktioniert. Tut mir leid wenn ich frage aber hast du auch meine Schreibweise benutzt denn bei manchen dingen ist JS Casesensetiv 
( onLoad= ). Ansonsten hoffe ich das dir wer anderes besser helfen kann. 

der TURBOprinz


----------



## SilentWarrior (14. Juli 2004)

turboprinz: Mag sein, dass JavaScript in manchen Dingen case-sensitive ist, aber ganz bestimmt nicht bei Event-Handlern. Im Gegenteil: Wer XHTML-kompatiblen Code schreiben will, der schreibt die Event-Handler durchgehend klein.

FIAzubi: Wenn du uns mal den ganzen Code gibst, können wir dir vielleicht was hübsches basteln.


----------



## FIAzubi (14. Juli 2004)

Hab einfach onclick gegen onLoad ersetzt. Hab leider davon auch nicht so viel Ahnung.

Kann ich auf das Optionsfeld einen Focus setzten?


----------



## DrOverflow (14. Juli 2004)

Versuch mal, den "onLoad="-Aufruf im Body-Tag und nicht im Input-Tag einzufügen, dass müsste sicher funktionieren!


```
<html>
<head>
<script language="JavaScript">
 function Hallo()
 {
  alert("Hallo");
 }
</script>

</head>
<body onLoad="Hallo()">

</body>
</html>
```

Und mit

```
document.FORM_NAME.OPTIONSFELD_NAME[INDEX].checked=true
```
kannst du das Optionsfeld auch noch auswählen. 

lg D;-]c


----------



## Fabian H (14. Juli 2004)

```
<body onload="window.document.forms['Formular'].elements['Opt'][0].focus();">
```
?


Edit: Bitte keine Cross-Postings. Danke.


----------

